# Blue Screwdriver Collection



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

just how many screwdrivers do you have in your collection ?


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

None


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/1/16)

The one I got with the KUI was not blue but some double sided non-functioning gizmo so I went like ahh nice - tried it - and then it went to the bin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> The one I got with the KUI was not blue but some double sided non-functioning gizmo so I went like ahh nice - tried it - and then it went to the bin



was it not the odd looking coiler thing with different measurements ?


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> was it not the odd looking coiler thing with different measurements ?


Nope , had a handle in the mindle with to caps that screw over a small flat and phillips head. Went like o wow , till I realized it is just turning inside the handle , after which it went to the place of no return


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Nope , had a handle in the mindle with to caps that screw over a small flat and phillips head. Went like o wow , till I realized it is just turning inside the handle , after which it went to the place of no return




i have one of those on my keyrings.... i actually use it alot more for other stuff than rebuilding


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/16)

I love screwdrivers! They rock!


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

*Did you know: * that the "famous little blue screwdriver" is 1.96mm in diameter.

Well the ones I have (that came in various tank kits) are all the same and all that diameter.

As measured by vernier. (It's 0.077 inches - so multiplied by 25.4 it is 1.9558mm)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sebastian (18/1/16)

Silver said:


> *Did you know: * that the "famous little blue screwdriver" is 1.96mm in diameter.
> 
> Well the ones I have (that came in various tank kits) are all the same and all that diameter.
> As measured by vernier.
> ...


That is true mine are exactly the same, although if i use a normal vernier its 2mm and when using a an digital vernier its 1.96mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## David Ferreira (18/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love screwdrivers! They rock!


Screw drives are rad. You should try them with hops, barley, maize and water. Then hold the vodka and orange juice. Makes them taste so much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ernest (18/1/16)

Silver said:


> *Did you know: * that the "famous little blue screwdriver" is 1.96mm in diameter.
> 
> Well the ones I have (that came in various tank kits) are all the same and all that diameter.
> 
> ...


and they are great for wrapping coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/1/16)

Challenge: Post pics of your ridiculous amount of blue screwdrivers 

Sidenote: I like the black one that smok give with the TFV4 kits.


----------



## stevie g (18/1/16)

@Silver The Vernier speaketh the truth!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Sprint said:


> @Silver The Vernier speaketh the truth!



True, and for the benefit of those who dont know, I bought my Vernier from @Sprint in a deal we did on this forum. Always wanted one because I love measuring things. I love this vernier @Sprint 
And even though I have to convert from inches to mm, it works like a charm...
I just need to find more things to measure - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (18/1/16)

Silver said:


> True, and for the benefit of those who dont know, I bought my Vernier from @Sprint in a deal we did on this forum. Always wanted one because I love measuring things. I love this vernier @Sprint
> And even though I have to convert from inches to mm, it works like a charm...
> I just need to find more things to measure - lol


Measure the vtc mini for vinyl wrap 





Theres an example of hpw the sticker will look 
Ktnxbye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

Silver said:


> True, and for the benefit of those who dont know, I bought my Vernier from @Sprint in a deal we did on this forum. Always wanted one because I love measuring things. I love this vernier @Sprint
> And even though I have to convert from inches to mm, it works like a charm...
> I just need to find more things to measure - lol



An atty that fits on a reo grand lp without any overhang ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Will get to those @wiesbang and @shaunnadan 
Not this evening though but will make a note to check that out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Measure the vtc mini for vinyl wrap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use masking tape, color the areas that covers the mod, then peel it off and rearrange it flat. 

Scan to scale and then you can get it printed

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------

